# Signature gurus?



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Anybody on here that is a graphics whizz that can do a signature for this newbie?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This any good.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: I can soon remove it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Ha!! nice....but not the kinda idea I had lol

If you want the job though


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Borvad said:


> Ha!! nice....but not the kinda idea I had lol
> 
> If you want the job though


I like it! Haha nice one Hoggy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Borvad, Depends what you want, but I'm not alot of good with graphics, only standard pics.
Someone will soon be along to help.
Hoggy.


----------



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Just something using this pic, but blanking out the number plate and incorporating my username somewhere.



Let the competition commence!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Best I can do. I've put the newBee back as well, can soon remove it, if TT pic any good.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel I've met the client's brief pretty well here...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Ha ha, I love it!! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I feel I've met the client's brief pretty well here...


Minimalistic... i like!


----------



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Best I can do. I've put the newBee back as well, can soon remove it, if TT pic any good.
> Hoggy.


Yeah you can just remove the bee then, thanks


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Must... resist... bee-have pun...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, leave it bee!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Borvad said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Best I can do. I've put the newBee back as well, can soon remove it, if TT pic any good.
> ...


Hi, NewBee removed ...









Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy, your bees wings look just like a couple of almond flakes from my Pilau rice :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hoggy, your bees wings look just like a couple of almond flakes from my Pilau rice :wink:


Hi John, [smiley=chef.gif]  
Hoggy.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

There you go mate; use it if you like it, and not if you don`t


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice! 8)


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Cloud said:


> Nice! 8)


Thankyou Cloud !


----------



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

dextter said:


> There you go mate; use it if you like it, and not if you don`t


I'm REALLY liking it Dextter, thanks pal...........consider it used!

When did you transfer from the Mini?


----------

